# [VIDEOS] Verizon RAZR HD How to root unlock and restore along with much more



## tomsgt123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Guys I am making a list on videos to help out the motorola Noobs with the unlocked bootloader and rooting. Hope this helps someone out there.
Order
1 Root 
2 Unlock bootloader If on MDK
3 Install TWRP Recovery if on MDK or install safe strap
4 Make a Nandroid backup of stock system
5 Flash a custom rom
6 Edit and hack other fun settings

How to Restore, Root, Unlock, & Recovery on the Motorola Droid Razr HD





How to Root the Droid Razr HD, Razr M, and Atrix HD on Jelly Bean 4.1.2





How to Unlock Motorola Bootloader on the Droid Razr HD, Razr M, & Atrix HD





How to install Twrp Recovery on the unlock Droid Razr HD





How to use Razr Toolbox app and restore your stock boot logo





How to backup and restore a nandroid on the Droid Razr HD





Elemental X Rom install on the Droid Razr HD unlocked





How to install Eclipse rom on the Droid Razr HD





How to install Shabby Penguin Recovery on the droid Razr HD





How to install XenonHD rom on the Droid Razr HD





Motorola Droid Razr HD root on 4.1.2 build 9.20.1 or .79





Stay tuned more to come.


----------



## maltby84 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a Razr HD (XT926) on 9.30.1. Will these videos cover how to root my version?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## tomsgt123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Are you sure it's 9.30.1 not 9.20.1

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## maltby84 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes I am sure.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

